# ACC, ADR, radar Phaeton 3D HELP coding needed Retrofit



## dudekv (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi all of you!
I'm just finishing retrofit my Phaeton with ACC (distance control unit)
The last thing that I need is the correct coding for ACC control unit for my Phaeton 4,2 8V BGH engine!
Is there anybody at FORUM with that type of engine and ACC (#13 controller) and VAG-COM (VCDS Interface) to help me-suggest that coding?
After all, I’ll let you all know about results, including photo-story


----------



## CLMims (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: ACC, ADR, radar Phaeton 3D HELP coding needed Retrofit (dudekv)*

Do you have a part number from the VAG-COM Address #13? You might be able to search Ross-Tech's site for label files pertaining to the part number:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c...iles/


----------



## CLMims (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: ACC, ADR, radar Phaeton 3D HELP coding needed Retrofit (CLMims)*

I found this (for a J428 ADR component #13):
;
; VAG-COM label file
;
; VW Phaeton (3D)
;
; component: Automatic Distance Regulation -J428- (#13)
;
; p/n: 3D0 907 563 B
; 3D0 907 563 C
;
; includes measured value blocks
;
; by Sebastian Stange ([email protected])
; modified by Michael Moore ([email protected])
;
; last modified: 11/05/2004 (Sebastian)
; last modified: 27/March/2005 (Michael) - minor language changes only, no content added.
;
; ready for VAG-COM 402.3 and above
;
;
;---------------------------------------------------
;
; measured value block information
;
;---------------------------------------------------
;
;
001,0,Wheel speed
001,1,Left front,wheel speed,Specified value: 0...255 km/h
001,2,Right front,wheel speed,Specified value: 0...255 km/h
001,3,Left rear,wheel speed,Specified value: 0...255 km/h
001,4,Right rear,wheel speed,Specified value: 0...255 km/h
;
002,1,Buttons CCS+/-,SET/RESET,Specified value: active/inactive
002,2,Buttons CANCEL,rolling wheel/ON/OFF,Specified value: active/inactive
;
003,1,TRM+ supply,,Specified value: 0...5.1 V
003,2,TRM- supply,,Specified value: 0...5.1 V
003,3,Battery voltage,,Specified value: 0...16 V
;
006,1,Horizontal,adjustment,Specified value: -12.7...+12.7 °
006,2,Vertical,adjustment,Specified value: -12.7...+12.7°
;
007,1,Operations of,button CCS+,Specified value: -10...+10
007,2,Operating button,for CCS,Specified value: -10...+10
007,3,Laser pointer,quadrant,Specified value: 1...4
;
008,1,ADR status
008,2,CCS status
008,3,SET speed,,Specified value: 0....255 km/h
;
009,1,Sensor,temperature,Specified value: -40...+125 °
;
010,1,Distance,to object,Specified value: 0...180 m
010,2,Angle,to object,Specified value: -6.35...+6.35 °
010,3,Object speed,,Specified value: -255...+255 km/h
;
011,3,Steering wheel,turning angle,Specified value: -720...+720 °
;
012,1,CANCEL button,,Specified value: off/on
012,4,ESP-shut-off,,Specified value: off/on
;
013,1,Brake pedal,,Specified value: off/on
;


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: ACC, ADR, radar Phaeton 3D HELP coding needed Retrofit (dudekv)*

Hello Artur:
Welcome to the Phaeton forum.
I am extremely curious to hear about what you have done to refit the ACC to your vehicle. My understanding of that particular system was that a retrofit would require installation of numerous different components, including the ACC unit itself, a replacement instrument cluster, a replacement brake master cylinder, and a whole ton of wiring changes.
The label file reproduced above is all that I have related to the ACC system, other than a Self-Study Guide that describes the system. If you send me your email address (via instant message or email), I will send you the Self-Study Guide. It is an 8 megabyte file, so you will need a high-capacity email account. Let me know if you prefer the English or German language version.
Note that the ACC system, much like the standard cruise control system, needs to be 'activated' via the engine controller (controller 1). See the label file for that controller for activation instructions.
Michael


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: ACC, ADR, radar Phaeton 3D HELP coding needed Retrofit (PanEuropean)*

This may be the *most* interesting thing I've heard in along time. I can't imagine what something like this could mean. 
Regards,
Brent


----------



## dudekv (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: ACC, ADR, radar Phaeton 3D HELP coding needed Retrofit (W126C)*

I’ve already seen all this label files. 
The thing is that I’ve wrong coding number.
My actual coding is 001031, it works only with engine AJS (5.0 TDI, V10)
I need the correct coding for BGH engine 4.2 V8, including login-code.


----------



## Kuwaity (Apr 2, 2004)

I would like to give you the coding, but I sold my old vag-com cable. I'm planning to order vag-com cable with CAN bus compatibility so that I can vag my B6 Passat.
i'm busy right now, but I will help you as soon as I recive the cable.


_Modified by Kuwaity at 12:58 PM 2-4-2009_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: ACC, ADR, radar Phaeton 3D HELP coding needed Retrofit (dudekv)*

OK, I will do my best to help you out here, but I may need some information from you.
The process of enabling the ACC/ADR is more or less identical to the process of enabling cruise control. You just use a different "Coding II" (also known as "Login II") value. For example, on my Phaeton, which has a BAP (North American W12) engine, I would use 13647 to enable cruise control, 11463 to enable ADR, and 16167 to disable either function. This is accomplished via the engine controller (controller 1).
I think that these "Login II" codes are identical for the various engines. I have quite high confidence (100%) that they are the correct codes for the BGH, provided your engine controller identifies as USA - LEV 7873 - Index CS - SW 0010 (for a North American car) or RDW - EU4 11773 - Index CQ - SW 0020 (for a ROW car).
After you have entered the appropriate login code, have a look at MVB 66 in your engine controller to see what the status is. That will tell you whether or not your change took effect or not.
*There are also some other issues you may have to deal with. *
If you have retrofitted ADR to your car, you will have had to fit a new set of steering wheel switches on the left side of the steering wheel that include GRA+ and GRA- (gradation increase and decrease) buttons, as well as a thumbwheel for setting the following distance. This will require you to recode controller 16, Steering Wheel Electronics, so that the steering wheel controller takes notice that these additional controls are installed and actually passes information from them into the CAN bus.
Please refer to label file 07C-906-018-BAP1 for more information. Look at the remarks embedded near MVB 66, and look also at the Coding II remarks. This is the label file for my engine, hence my familiarity with it (besides the fact that I wrote that label file). Look also at label file 3D0-953-549, the Steering Wheel Controller label file, for additional guidance about coding that controller for the additional buttons (photo below).
Lastly, to complete an ADR retrofit, you will have needed to replace the instrument cluster (controller 17) and likely some brake components (to have the braking function). This may require coding changes to your instrument cluster controller (see label file 3D0-920-xxx-17) and your brake controller (see label file 3D0-614-517), but I cannot give you any more specific advice on these two topics because I have not carried out such a retrofit.
I wish you good luck, and look forward to your write-up (description) of what changes you made to carry out this modification.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: ACC, ADR, radar Phaeton 3D HELP coding needed Retrofit (dudekv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dudekv* »_My actual coding is 001031, it works only with engine AJS (5.0 TDI, V10)
I need the correct coding for BGH engine 4.2 V8, including login-code.


*DO NOT CONFUSE* the coding value for the engine with the "Coding II" (also known as 'Login II") value. To enable ADR, you change the Coding II value, *NOT* the engine coding value!
Michael


----------



## dudekv (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: ACC, ADR, radar Phaeton 3D HELP coding needed Retrofit (PanEuropean)*

I’ve done already everything what was necessary.
Left buttons on Steering Wheel-including coding; 
Tandem master cylinder with all sensors;
Brake servo;
Front bumper;
Radar sensor and ACC steering unit.
The engine control unit was correctly coded
Following ELSA procedures the Instrument Cluster stays the same.
It was only correctly coded using VAS 5051A
BTW, I've that correct coding number. It is (1451). Now the only thing I need is the LOGIN SECURITY CODE. I've called one guy at Factory in Dresden, Service Technik Leiter by Volkswagen A.G., asking him to help with coding this sensor. No chance! In my situation he suggest my buy a new one /ia 2000 €

_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
The label file reproduced above is all that I have related to the ACC system, other than a Self-Study Guide that describes the system. If you send me your email address (via instant message or email), I will send you the Self-Study Guide. It is an 8 megabyte file, so you will need a high-capacity email account. Let me know if you prefer the English or German language version.
Michael

I have this documentation *.pdf, thanks


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: ACC, ADR, radar Phaeton 3D HELP coding needed Retrofit (dudekv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dudekv* »_Following ELSA procedures the Instrument Cluster stays the same.

I didn't realise that ROW clusters all contained the necessary illumination to support the speedometer indication of set speed. Very cool!


----------



## Kuwaity (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: ACC, ADR, radar Phaeton 3D HELP coding needed Retrofit (dudekv)*

You did a great job! I hope you fine the security code very soon.
Since now you have good information about the ADR in the Phaeton, I just need to know if there is a method to disable the ADR and leave the normal cruise control only (or switch between normal CC and ACC). Because some times the system does not work in the summer (the radar overheats) and even the regular cruise control doesn’t work. I always get a massage in the display saying “DEFECVTIVE!”.
By the way I’m using 3M protection film for the front of the car including the radars. I used to have this problem more often after the film installation. I should remove the films as soon as possible.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: ACC, ADR, radar Phaeton 3D HELP coding needed Retrofit (dudekv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dudekv* »_...Following ELSA procedures the Instrument Cluster stays the same...

Uh, I don't think so. The instrument cluster used on vehicles with ADR has a small array of lights around the perimeter of the speedometer, this is a backup system for the Y24 display in the middle. See photo below. I don't think this is obligatory for the system to function, however, it is part of the specification.
If the actual coding number needs to be changed on your engine control module (primary coding, rather than Coding II), then you are correct, you will need a security code to get access to it. I have no idea how you could get that security code. Security codes for some control modules (for example, suspension) are fairly well known, because there is a need for technicians to recode these controllers at the dealership level. There is never a need for a technician to recode an engine controller - therefore, I doubt that the code for the controller is known outside of VW. You might, however, want to try contacting one of the companies that make "tuning chips" for this engine - chances are, they probably know what the controller security code is - they would have to know to be able to reflash the controller.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: ACC, ADR, radar Phaeton 3D HELP coding needed Retrofit (Kuwaity)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kuwaity* »_...I just need to know if there is a method to disable the ADR and leave the normal cruise control only (or switch between normal CC and ACC)...

I suspect that if you entered the appropriate "Coding II" string for cruise control only (13647), that would give you cruise control without ADR. To enable ADR, enter the coding string for ADR (11463).
My guess is that your VW dealer should be able to do this upon request, using their diagnostic scan tool. (I realize that you have the competence to do it yourself, I'm just surprised that a VW dealer in an extreme hot weather environment would not have figured out this same coding change).
Michael


----------



## dudekv (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: ACC, ADR, radar Phaeton 3D HELP coding needed Retrofit (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
I suspect that if you entered the appropriate "Coding II" string for cruise control only (13647), that would give you cruise control without ADR. To enable ADR, enter the coding string for ADR (11463).


There is no chance to disable ADR and enable only GRA, when Booster Unit, and 7 buttons multiple switch are connected. 
I tryed this today.
You have to change it for 4 or 6 buttons version and recode the steering column CU too.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: ACC, ADR, radar Phaeton 3D HELP coding needed Retrofit (dudekv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dudekv* »_There is no chance to disable ADR and enable only GRA, when Booster Unit, and 7 buttons multiple switch are connected. 
I tried this today.
You have to change it for 4 or 6 buttons version and recode the steering column CU too.

I am not entirely certain that your statement is correct. It may be, but because you have not yet successfully enabled the ADR function on your car, I suspect that the reason you cannot enable the conventional cruise control function may have to do with something else that is unique to your particular retrofit.
There are three possible configurations for the left hand switch assembly on the steering wheel: 4 button, 6 button, and 6 button with ADR thumbwheel. The buttons and the thumbwheel are resistance switches. The coding for the steering wheel controller is identical for either a 6 button system or a 6 button and thumbwheel system. See this post for additional information: Retrofitting a 6 button Cruise Control to the Steering Wheel (Gradation Buttons).
My guess - a guess for sure, but a fairly well educated one - is that if you have a vehicle that was built with ADR, or has a demonstrated history of functioning properly with a retrofitted ADR system - you could disable the ADR via a Coding II change to the engine controller, as I suggested earlier. It is possible that you cannot get the conventional cruise control system working on your car because of some other factor that is also preventing you from getting the ADR function to work.
I think it would be best if we refrained from any definitive pronouncements until someone has researched this more thoroughly on a car that has factory installed ADR.
Michael


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: ACC, ADR, radar Phaeton 3D HELP coding needed Retrofit (PanEuropean)*

I'm lovin this one.







Next best thing since *paddle shifters.*
Regards,
Brent


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: ACC, ADR, radar Phaeton 3D HELP coding needed Retrofit (W126C)*


_Quote, originally posted by *W126C* »_Next best thing since *paddle shifters.*

Yes, those were the good old days.
The tech staff in Dresden got a really good laugh out of that whole paddle shifter escapade. They could not believe that we were so methodical as to start at the controller end of things - rather than the steering wheel end of things. They still chuckle about it.... so do I.
Michael


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: ACC, ADR, radar Phaeton 3D HELP coding needed Retrofit (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
Yes, those were the good old days.
Michael

Something tells me this ones going to be *way more *involved. And that one was tough enough.








Regards,
Brent


----------



## dudekv (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: ACC, ADR, radar Phaeton 3D HELP coding needed Retrofit (W126C)*

I’ve done everything. I’ve read this Control Unit.
I have the Login Code now.
Everything works perfectly, all tested








*To PanEuropean:*
Instrument cluster stays the same!
Led rings around speedometer are already installed in standard instrument cluster.

_Modified by dudekv at 10:09 PM 2-18-2009_


_Modified by dudekv at 10:10 PM 2-18-2009_


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Congratulations! I can't wait for the write-up!
Harry


----------



## Debart (May 26, 2008)

*Re: ACC, ADR, radar Phaeton 3D HELP coding needed Retrofit (dudekv)*

*Dudekv*, I'm impressed !!!








what type of Phaeton do you have? NAR or EU version? With distance sensor originally mounted?
I have NAR 2004 V8 Phaeton without distance sensor and I'm highly interested in your modification and retrofitting of ACC/ADR. Could you send me some more info, photos etc on my mailbox? Or maybe it is a chance to meet somewher in Lodz....
Pozdrawiam !


----------



## dudekv (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: ACC, ADR, radar Phaeton 3D HELP coding needed Retrofit (Debart)*

My car was oryginally without ADR
It is an EU version.
Meeting in Lodz-No problem!


----------



## Kuwaity (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: ACC, ADR, radar Phaeton 3D HELP coding needed Retrofit (dudekv)*

Great work!
Can you switch between the standard CC and the ADR using VAG-COM without changing any hardware?


----------



## dudekv (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: ACC, ADR, radar Phaeton 3D HELP coding needed Retrofit (Kuwaity)*

I'll try...
I'll let you know


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Artur,
Would I be correct in thinking that you got the necessary ADC bits from a scrapped Phaeton?
Harry


----------



## dudekv (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*

Exactly!
The problem is that when you’ve got brand new parts of this ADC system then all this Controllers are empty, their memory are prepared to coding.
Otherwise for security reasons recoding is more complicated.
Besides the new parts are extremely expensive (for example new Radar sensor costs 2000eur, used on ebay about 120-200eur)



_Modified by dudekv at 6:04 AM 2-19-2009_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: ACC, ADR, radar Phaeton 3D HELP coding needed Retrofit (dudekv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dudekv* »_I’ve done everything. I’ve read this Control Unit.
I have the Login Code now.
Everything works perfectly, all tested









Great, glad to hear that it is working for you.
Would you be so kind as to post the login code so that it is available for anyone else who might wish to do this in the future?
Thank you.


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: ACC, ADR, radar Phaeton 3D HELP coding needed Retrofit (dudekv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dudekv* »_I’ve done everything. I’ve read this Control Unit.
I have the Login Code now.
Everything works perfectly, all tested








*To PanEuropean:*
Instrument cluster stays the same!
Led rings around speedometer are already installed in standard instrument cluster.

Congrats on your success. I picked a fine time to sell my car.







I would have loved to have done this mod.
Regards,
Brent


----------



## mmbanf (Dec 18, 2010)

*acc for touareg*

hello,
are marked by Italy,
I installed it on an acc touareg 2009, I did everything I need the code
to encode the central 13?
can you help me please?
gives me an error ecu power train ceck code.....
I can send documents, christmas gift!

thanks


----------



## Kuwaity (Apr 2, 2004)

My car is equipped with acc, it is defective now and I need to disable it. I want my car with just normal cruise control, can anybody help me please.

I have this problem long time ago and still no reply from the guy who installed the acc. Maybe the toureq owner can help me. 

I may also can help him but the problem is that I'm currently in india and won't come home until Feb.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Ahmad:

I think your VW dealer should be able to disable the ACC very easily via coding. There is one configuration coding that is used for cars with conventional cruise control, and another that is used for cars with ACC. I believe that if you set the coding to conventional cruise control, the car will then disregard the presence of the ACC capability.

There might be a bit more information about this at this thread: Retrofitting a 6 button Cruise Control Switch . In particular, refer to the photo that I have reproduced below (have a look at this photo in the context that it appears in the Retrofitting a 6 button Cruise Control Switch thread).

This is a coding variation to be applied to the engine controller. In any case, the VW Technician should be able to accomplish this via the "Guided Functions" feature of the VAS diagnostic scan tool.

Michael

*Coding of the Steering Wheel Controller*


----------



## Kuwaity (Apr 2, 2004)

Hi Michael,

I tried that before, It did not work. I went to the dealer, they couldn't do anything. I posted that earlier here:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...stance-regulation)-on-my-ROW-%9104-V8-Phaeton

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4372953-Automatic-distance-regulation-ADR-DEFECTIVE!


Now, the vw spare parts guy told me about a privet garage who works with Bentley, he said this is the best one here and he have a diagnostic system (VAS?) and I recommend give him a visit. I wasn't free that day but I saw 4 CGTs in front of his garage and that made me a little confidant. Anyways, I'm far from home and my phaeton but at least I might know something new.


----------



## Kuwaity (Apr 2, 2004)

PanEuropean said:


> Ahmad:
> 
> I think your VW dealer should be able to disable the ACC very easily via coding. There is one configuration coding that is used for cars with conventional cruise control, and another that is used for cars with ACC. I believe that if you set the coding to conventional cruise control, the car will then disregard the presence of the ACC capability.
> 
> ...




Problem solved.


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4372953-Automatic-distance-regulation-ADR-DEFECTIVE!


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

PanEuropean said:


> Great, glad to hear that it is working for you.
> Would you be so kind as to post the login code so that it is available for anyone else who might wish to do this in the future?
> Thank you.


 Would it be correct to state that dudekv never came back and write about the wiring, modules, and codes necessary to enable ADR retrofit? 

:screwy:


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

> Would it be correct to state that dudekv never came back and write about the wiring, modules, and codes necessary to enable ADR retrofit?


 Nothing from him on this forum, someone with the same alias posted elsewhere in 2010, but they had a Q7 V8 TDI by that time. 

Chris


----------



## IROCNParts (Jun 7, 2013)

hi guys,

I'm currently in the process of doing the swap into my 2008 touareg but have reached the end of my "knowledge" and was hoping to get some help.

As stated its a 2008 vw touareg v10 tdi
*I have the eye installed (module #13) and can connect to it via vagcom (had the wiring done as it wasnt in the vehicle before starting the install)

*I do NOT know the correct coding for it this module #13, its currently 002000 I believe

*I DO have the steering wheel acc buttons installed and coded correctly.

I was reading on here about potentially needing the master cylinder changed out but was hoping this might not be true?

Also noticed talk about the "coding II" numbers that needed to be changed but was wondering if you knew if they were the same on the touareg?

Thank you for you help.

Mike from Vancouver


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Mike,

I suspect that finding someone here with adaptive cruise on a 2008 Phaeton might be a long shot, since as the years went up the options generally installed went down.

There was a CAN-bus change to long coding in this time frame, so I'm not even sure that lifting some coding from an earlier model P will help.

That's as much as I know. If you want VCDS readouts from my MY2006 V10 Phaeton with ACC you are welcome, for what they are worth.

Chris


----------



## IROCNParts (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi Chris, 

thank you for the offer! If you dont mind posting a link thats great. Im just trying to gather as much information from all of the different sites as possible. Ive seen a couple retrofits in q7s but they seem to be different. The main issue Im finding right now is to find the correct coding for my module 7L6907567A. Right now I can say for sure the coding in there is completely wrong. However I dont want to just guess the coding based on the different coding others are using.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Mike, 

Unfortunately the 7L6 907 567A is not fitted in the V10 Phaeton, instead it's part 3D0 907 567H. However, here's my coding: 

Address 01: Engine Labels: None 
Part No SW: 070 906 016 CM HW: 028 101 208 9 
Component: V10 5,0L EDCA000AGMª7001 
Coding: 0000175 

Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3D0-614-517.lbl 
Part No: 3D0 614 517 AK 
Component: ESP 5.7 allrad H33 0047 
Coding: 0008646 

Address 11: Engine II Labels: None 
Part No SW: 070 906 016 CM HW: 028 101 208 9 
Component: V10 5,0L EDCA000AGSª7001 
Coding: 0000175 

Address 13: Auto Dist. Reg Labels: None 
Part No: 3D0 907 567 H 
Component: AC101 V10D6HP324 09 0338 
Coding: 0001031 

Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3D0-953-549.lbl 
Part No: 3D0 953 549 D 
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3401 
Coding: 0000022 


The only Touareg data I can find is from a Russian site, with a 3.0TDI: 

Address 01: 
Engine Label: 059-907-401-ASB.clb 
Part No SW: 7L0 907 401 
F HW: 7L0 907 401 D 
Component: 3.0L V6TDI A000AG 0040 
Revision: - H05 
Coding: 0011779 

Address 13: 
Adaptive Cruise Control 
Label: Not Found 
Part No SW: 7L6 907 567 A 
HW: 7L6 907 567 A 
Component: AC201 RDW 1 031 0382 
Revision: 00031000 
Serial number: 00000000900012 
Coding: 0010000 


The following instructions were quoted, but this 'data' is extremely suspect and very risky to arbitrarily try, since there is no background data on the engine, vehicle year etc. However, if you are doing the mod it might all mean something to you! Forgive the translation which is partly Google's and partly my interpretation. 

I advise looking at the thread on the Russian site yourself and making your own interpretation of how they got ACC to work: http://www.touareg-club.net/forum/showthread.php?t=22906 Post #144 onwards seems to be helpful, in fact the quote below is from post #154 on page 8 which appears to give the full instructions. There are a number of documents posted which I have not looked at, since you need to register to see them. 

1. Reset the Gateway to recognise the presence of new address 13 (long code) 
2. Code the ABS unit. 4482 was coded to activate the adaptive cruise +2048 = 6530 
Block Part No SW: 7L0 907 379 L HW: 7L0 907 379 L 
3. Change the engine code from 11775 to 11779 
4. Activate the adaptive cruise control engine 01 
Engine GRA_aktivieren = 11463, GRA_deaktivieren = 16167, ADR_aktivieren = 13377. Enter code for engine II 
5. Encode stalk unit 16 - 00xxx? x 2 = ADR 


I regret that all the above is rather garbled and probably not at all helpful. However, there may be some clues in there if you have not already scoured that site. 

Chris


----------



## IROCNParts (Jun 7, 2013)

Hey Chris! 

thanks for the notes. Im going to try a little bit with what you wrote, see if it gets me anywhere. 

I ended up posting a more detailed thread for my experience here; 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6061588-ACC-Adaptive-Cruise-Control-Retrofit-2008-v10-tdi


----------



## IROCNParts (Jun 7, 2013)

Chris, you got my system working by sending me that link! I owe you a case of russian vodka!  

All I had to do was add +2048 to my abs coding 
deactivate CCS - 16167 and activate acc - 13377 under coding ii in the engine 01 module 

touareg didnt need a new instrument cluster OR any work to the braking system. I took it for a test drive and it brakes just fine! 

:laugh: 

THANKS!


----------



## perfrej (Dec 24, 2009)

If you guys need any numbers from ADR let me know. Both my Phaetons have it. One is W12/2006 the other V6TDI/2008. The latter has a far superior ADR, by the way... 

/per


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

> All I had to do was add +2048 to my abs coding
> deactivate CCS - 16167 and activate acc - 13377 under coding ii in the engine 01 module


 Mike - next, can you alchemise used car oil into solid Gold? Now, where did I put that ear of bat and leg of frog?  

Chris


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Archival Note:* 

Related posts - 

Active Cruise Control - Details and Photos 

Retrofitting a 6 button Cruise Control to the Steering Wheel (Gradation Buttons) 

Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Hi Everyone: 

Do keep in mind that Mike's Touareg is a MY *2008*. 

I am as surprised as everyone else that he got the system working just by retrofitting the sensor to the front of the vehicle and doing some re-coding. I think, though, that the master cylinder in his 2008 Touareg must be more advanced than what we have in our MY 2003 through 2006 Phaetons, because he has reported that he is getting auto-braking capability without having had to replace the master cylinder. 

Michael


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

I know this is an older thread but I have the ACC system that IROCNparts had on his. Michael sold me it before he sold his car so I can install on my 2008. The unit is installed and mounted in the front but I am running into a dead end with where the wiring goes. He took it to a local dealer in Canada and they connected the wiring for him. I called at the VW dealers in my area and they are unable to help since my car didn't come from the factory with it. Can anyone direct me what wires need connected to the plug of the ACC module? Michael told me only 4 wires needed to be wired up from the plug on the radar module to the back of the instrument cluster. I don't know what wires from the module need connected to what on the cluster. Can someone please shed light on this?? I really want to get this hooked up but do not know how to move forward. 

It's a 2008 Touareg just like Michael has. Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!

james


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

ColumbusCC said:


> I know this is an older thread but I have the ACC system that IROCNparts had on his. Michael sold me it before he sold his car so I can install on my 2008. The unit is installed and mounted in the front but I am running into a dead end with where the wiring goes. He took it to a local dealer in Canada and they connected the wiring for him. I called at the VW dealers in my area and they are unable to help since my car didn't come from the factory with it. Can anyone direct me what wires need connected to the plug of the ACC module? Michael told me only 4 wires needed to be wired up from the plug on the radar module to the back of the instrument cluster. I don't know what wires from the module need connected to what on the cluster. Can someone please shed light on this?? I really want to get this hooked up but do not know how to move forward.
> 
> It's a 2008 Touareg just like Michael has. Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!
> 
> james


If it matters the wires below are what I'm trying to figure out. I'm told pin 21 and pin 22 on my cluster that the CAN wires go to from the unit. But not sure of the wiring exactly. 

7L6907567. AC20 LC2_FR SW 0363. HW030 unit. Do u know where the wires are to hooked to from your unit? I have a 2008 VW Touareg and trying to confirm wires are correctly hooked up. 

The plug has 

Pin 2 - brown 
Pin 4 - orange with stripe (CAN H)
Pin 6 - empty 
Pin 8 - black with white stripe 
Pin 10 - blank with blue stripe 

Pin 1 - blank 
Pin 3 - blank 
Pin 5 - orange (CAN L)
Pin 7 - blank 
Pin 9 -brown 

I tried VW but they were not too helpful. I'm pretty sure the Touareg has a positive, negative, can H, and can L but do to know of the 4 which are which. Any help would be great. Figured since you guys make the unit you would know. Thanks. 

James Diehl


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi James,

There's not much Touareg info here, but since it tangentially involves the Phaeton I'll do my best to do some research when I am next near the data sheets. I am at a different locations at the moment. 

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

James:

I have attached a wiring diagram for the Phaeton ACC system. This diagram is valid for MY 2003 through 2007 cars. The Phaeton was refreshed for MY 2008, and I have no idea what changes may or may not have been made then. So, with those two cautions in mind (Phaeton, not Touareg; and model change), have a look at it, maybe it might help. The wire colour codes are in German (i.e. 'sw' is the abbreviation for black, from the German word schwartz). You can find a key for the colour code translation to English on some of the other VW wiring diagrams.

Michael


----------



## 1iam82 (Jan 12, 2017)

*58 2008 Phaeton 3.0 TDI ACC retrofit*

Hi Chaps,

I'm in dire need of ACC to my phaeton since loosing my right leg in a motorcycle accident. Using my left leg is painful so making my current Cruise control to ACC would be a massive benefit to me 

With my Phaeton being a later 58 2008 car, does this mean I need less parts to make ACC work? Brake servo, instrument cluster etc?

I've found a radar sensor, the 6 button steering wheel buttons - are these and coding all that I need?

I've trawled through old posts but cant quite get the answers...

Your time with any responses would be sincerely appreciated.

Regards,


----------



## Kuwaity (Apr 2, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your accident. I wish you a speedy recovery.

I'm not sure if 2008 has more parts to make it easier for ADR retrofit. I think you still need instrument cluster, Steering Wheel buttons, ADR module With integrated controller , brake Servo and its controller.

However, I strongly recommend to buy a newer car (2010+ Phaeton for example) So that you get full automatic cruise control even in stop and go traffic. 

I tried newer ADRs in BMW and currently in my company car (Genesis G80) which works flawlessly and never had an automatic crash


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

> Your time with any responses would be sincerely appreciated.


Hi,

Welcome to the forum! Sorry you didn't get any comments on your ZAB problem earlier, perhaps you can describe which model it is.

Regarding the ACC retrofit, I think that this current thread has the fullest set of links and comments.

Ahmad's advice does sound good to me, without wanting to dampen your enthusiasm.

It is a significant update, involving finding parts of the exact type for the 2008 model, and some inscrutable coding that both of the people who did it unfortunately failed to share in sufficient detail to replicate. Even the complete brake servo unit may need replacing, as it has an additional G501 brake pressure sensor in it, together with the harness.

The 2008 Phaeton may have some characteristics of both its 2007 predecessor and its 2009 successor, which could also complicate the job.

Chris


----------



## nikg (Sep 12, 2017)

*Hello,*

Hello, please, send me at PM file "10 Adaptive Cruise Control.pdf (228.1 KB, 28 views)"


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi nikg,

Welcome to the Forum!

After your Forum Account has been verified and is fully working, you should be able to click on the link in post #50 and the file will download in your browser.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Maxysl (May 7, 2020)

Because this topic is the first in google if you are searching ACC retrofit or coding, I'll live this information here.

In order to code the ADR radar module in phaeton 2002-2007:
1. Use only full VCDS, the lite version does not work.
2. Open #13 - ADR
3. Open "Security access" and input the code 21056
4. Open adaptation
5. Put the value 201 to the channel 2 and close adaptation
6. Open coding
7. Put the value 
a) 0001031 for V10 5l
b) 0001451 for V8 4.3l
c) 0001441 for V6 3l
d) 0001201 for W12 6L
Unfortunately I don't know the codes for vr6 and if it is compatible at all.
9. Go again to the adaptation and put 1 to the channel 2.

Ready.

One more thing - not every radar compatible with all engines.


----------



## squal75fr (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi Maxysl,

Do you have the same for Phaeton from 2008?
My car is a BGH V8 4.2

Thanks


----------



## johnnyjiang (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi all! Does anyone know how to do the coding to make acc work on 2011 or later V8 Phaeton? All the hardwares are installed, but I am having issues with the coding.. thanks!!

johnny


----------



## johnnyjiang (Feb 24, 2014)

The +2048 doesn’t work for abs module. Doesn’t accept


----------

